# German Showline Breeders in NY/PA/CT/NJ area



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Looking for breeders, successful in conformation ring, trains their own dogs.

Thanks!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I bet you can contact the following breeders and ask about their dogs and if they know anyone closer to you.

How about Maine 

Trained German Shepherds For Sale, German Shepherd Showlines, German Shepherd Puppies For Sale, Breeder, West German

Chicago?

German Shepherd Breeders in Illinois

Why a Kirchenwald Shepherd? | Kirchenwald Shepherds


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The "trains their own dogs" will be the hard part. I can think of several WGSL breeders in that area that have been very successful in the conformation ring but do not consistently train their own dogs.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Can you please PM their names to me? I'm interested in their trainers and handlers.

Thanks!


----------

